# under 21 with a military id?



## richardsonc1991

does any one know if i can legally purchase a handgun with a military id if im not 21 yet? im not actually enlisted yet but i would like to know for future reference.


----------



## rfawcs

Federal law requires that a person be 21 years of age to purchase a handgun or handgun ammunition, and 18 years of age to buy a rifle or shotgun or ammunition, from a retail firearm dealer. (GCA, 1968) State laws vary, but 18 is usually the minimum age to possess a handgun.


----------



## bruce333

Having a Military ID has nothing to do with buying or possessing a handgun. You'll need to check your State law to see if it is legal for you to buy from a private party. As noted above, Federal law prohibits a firearms Dealer from selling to anyone under 21.


----------



## richardsonc1991

ok so if i can get like my mom or sister to buy it i can legally carry it? is it possible to get a consealed carry permit at 18?


----------



## VAMarine

richardsonc1991 said:


> ok so if i can get like my mom or sister to buy it i can legally carry it? is it possible to get a consealed carry permit at 18?


Age for a permit varies from state to state, there are several states that will allow open carry at age 18, but I'm not sure if anyone allows concealed carry at that age.

Where do you live?


----------



## richardsonc1991

i currently live in oregon but i wont be stationed in oregon when i go to basic....i'll know on wednesday where i will be going. i believe that if i can get a consealed carry permit here it is not valid in other states. is that correct?


----------



## VAMarine

richardsonc1991 said:


> i currently live in oregon but i wont be stationed in oregon when i go to basic....i'll know on wednesday where i will be going. i believe that if i can get a consealed carry permit here it is not valid in other states. is that correct?


The following states recognize the Oregon permit:
AK*, AZ, ID, IN, KY, MI, MO, MT, NE, OK, SD, TN, UT, VT*

in AK and VT you do not need a permit to carry. What branch of service are you planning on joining or are you planning on going active or reserve?


----------



## richardsonc1991

enlisting in the army going on active as infantry


----------



## VAMarine

OK.

In OR you have to be 21 to get a carry permit.

When you get to your permanent duty station, not basic or AIT, but your actual duty station after training you will be able to get a permit in that state once you reach the appropriate age in that state. Or if you maintain your OR dirvers license you can probably get a permit there as well, there's also other options such non resident permits from states like FL.


----------



## cougartex

Military applicants who are at least 18 years of age but under the age of 21 are eligible for a 
Texas concealed handgun license.


----------



## Growler67

Be VERY careful about violating any "Straw Purchase" conditions. Having someone else purchase a firearm for someone who cannot otherwise legally make the purchase will get you into plenty of hot water quickly. Best to call you Provost Marshals office once you reach your first Permanent duty station for what is and isn't allowable there. If you will be residing in the barracks then you will also be required to keep your firearms not only registered with the Provost Marshals office on post but also keep the firearms secured in the units Arms Room, pending approval of your commander AND First Sergeant prior to purchase. You will be allowed access to go shooting on weekends and leaves and such after first making arrangements with your First Sergeant and unit Armorer.

Under NO circumstances will you be able to have in your posession a firearm of ANY kind in the barracks. CO2 and Airsoft powered are defined by the Military as "Firearms" so BB and Pellet guns are also restricted in the way you may legally own and posess them. CCW in whatever state the post is located means nothing as you cannot CC on Federal property unless on duty (CID, Federal Marshal and Postal Police ONLY and only while "on duty" and in performance of said duty - if "off duty" you cannot CC either). Absolutely NO open carry on post either, EVER with POW's (Personally Owned Weapons).

Keep in mind that when you enlist you become government property. Any crimes committed (even in ignorance) have the very real potential to be Federal Charges and not State charges. What may be allowed in whatever state you reside in (has nothing to do with your state of residence for your Military Records) does not and likely will not necessarily apply on post. Government installations are (in regards to the Military) Federal Property and that means they have their own rules independantly from the state in which it is located in.

Regardless of how important YOU may think having a CCW option is, the Military may force you to put certain considerations on a back burner. I was in the Army and am now a DoD Civilian employee. I have my CHL for the state I am residing in but cannot carry to or from work. From my house in my vehicle, I cannot transport a firearm onto the base I work on. If I want to shoot at the POW Range on post, I have to register my firearms with the PMO (Provost Marshalls Office) first after approval from my chain of command (yes, even civilain employees have chains of command). Those are the rules. I don't like them but that means nothing to the Army whom I now work for. My employment means more than excercising not only my right to have and bear arms, but also the priviledge to legally carry concealed. CCW is NOT a right, it is a priviledge just like a Drivers License.

At 18 it isn't a neccessity, IMO, as a service member living in the barracks. Seriously. You will have plenty on your plate for a while without adding a heap more with all the limits and additional restrictions and regulations over this single facet of life. I believe there is a time and place for everything. I just do not think this is the appropriate time for this particual subject in your life, FWIW. You will have to decide for yourself and take personal responsibility for the choices you make. It's called being an adult and having the integrity to do what you can or must sometimes instead of only what you like or want to.

Good Luck.


----------



## VAMarine

There's a big difference between being legal to possess a firearm, including a handgun and not being legal to purchase a firearms from a FFL holder.

Straw purchases are when someone knowingly buys a handgun under circumstances where someone is providing a gun to someone not legally able to _posses_ a handgun or transfers the handgun illegally. I can buy my wife and immediate family members all day long as I know they are not prohibited from possessing such weapons etc.

Now there are states with a few more hoops such as FOID cards and registration processes, but someone buying a gun for their 18 year old son/brother who is legally able to possess a handgun is not a straw purchase. Obviously this will vary from state to state as I'm sure that has to be at least one out there that's screwed up enough to prohibit this.

THIS ARTICLE describes straw purchases rather well, but hey there's always the ATF too.



> STRAW PURCHASE
> The acquisition of a firearm(s) from a Federally
> licensed firearms dealer by an individual (the straw
> purchaser) for the purpose of concealing the identity
> of the true intended receiver of the firearm(s).
> 
> STRAW PURCHASER
> A person illegally purchasing a firearm from a Federally
> licensed firearms dealer for another person,
> including for unlicensed sellers, criminal users,
> juveniles, and other prohibited possessors. Straw
> purchasers may be friends, associates, relatives, or
> members of the same gang.


As for the rest of the above, it is spot on regarding the nuances of Federal installations. etc. However, if you choose to carry while home on leave, that's all you. Buy your gun, get your carry permit (whenever it may be legal to do so), just keep the gun secured at home. There's no way I would have ever allowed my guns to be stored in an armory on post.


----------



## richardsonc1991

to be completely honest i wasnt even considering carrying it on base. i was conserned about my wife who will be living off base but near by. we've lived in a small town for all our lives and having a little extra protection would put her mind at ease i think


----------



## Growler67

richardsonc1991 said:


> to be completely honest i wasnt even considering carrying it on base. i was conserned about my wife who will be living off base but near by. we've lived in a small town for all our lives and having a little extra protection would put her mind at ease i think


There is a difference between legally owning firearms and Concealed Carry. Specificity can be your friend too, but you gotta ask specific questions to get the specific answers that apply best to a given situation or circumstance.

Again, the BEST source of information especially as rules and regulations change from time to time is to ask the PMO at your permanent duty station when you get there. While handguns may be problematic for a few years depending on where that might be, a shotgun wouldn't neccessarily. Consider ALL your options and don't get locked in to ONLY handguns as available choices.

Off post housing is one subject and on post housing is an entirely different one regarding firearms and Army Regulations. Again, the best source of current information would be the PMO.

BTW, never assume especially when a woman is a factor. If it will or won't help put her at ease should be known before endeavoring on this particular decision making process. If it won't, you need to reconcile that before you go "making decisions" that will affect the both of you. One sided things that affect more than one individual are rarely "smooth moves". Just sayin'. Find out what will or won't "put her at ease" FIRST. Consider your available options after that element has been established. There are good and bad neighborhoods EVERYWHERE. Chose wisely.


----------



## VAMarine

richardsonc1991 said:


> to be completely honest i wasnt even considering carrying it on base. i was conserned about my wife who will be living off base but near by. we've lived in a small town for all our lives and having a little extra protection would put her mind at ease i think


OK, so who wants the permit, you or your wife? And are you actually talking about carry or just home defense?


----------



## richardsonc1991

ok just for the house, the cosealed carry question was just out of curiosity. and a shot gun wouldnt necessarily be the best choice she is like 4 foot 11 and weighs 90 pounds soaking wet. i cant really see her using a shot gun for self defence. and she knows exactly what i have in mind. so if your worried about me making a dumb choice....don't..


----------



## VAMarine

If you can find a youth model 20ga, preferably a semi, it's a good HD shotgun for smaller shooters. 

I think we've about beaten the CCW permit thing to death, you should have a pretty good idea of what's what now and be able to go from there when you reach your duty station. :smt1099


----------



## Growler67

richardsonc1991 said:


> ok just for the house, the cosealed carry question was just out of curiosity. and a shot gun wouldnt necessarily be the best choice she is like 4 foot 11 and weighs 90 pounds soaking wet. i cant really see her using a shot gun for self defence. and she knows exactly what i have in mind. so if your worried about me making a dumb choice....don't..


I have an H&R Tamer in .410 and shoot slugs with it. Very managable even for my niece or nephew when they were diminutuve in size. I don't know of anyone who would want to be in front of it when it goes off regardless of what ammo was loaded into it. Again, YMMV but it's not very heavy nor too long for indoor use IMO. "Shotgun" doesn't ONLY mean and 870 Pump Action or a double barrel monster that's 5 feet long either these days. There are plenty of options in this realm as well.


----------

